# Glue traps



## TerryW (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen, or ever used these traps before?

I found a live mouse stuck on one of those things at work. And I have to say, these are one of the most inhumane things I have ever seen. His back legs seemed to be heavily bruised and broken, parts of skin ripped off in many places and his body was at such a contorted, torturous angle that the poor thing must've tried so hard pulling itself off for god knows how many hours overnight. With every movement he was squeaking pain, so he was clearly in a lot of physical distress.

A couple of my workmates also saw the injured animal. With an expression of indifference over the sight, they told me just to chuck it into the rubbish tip downstairs and I shouldn't feel bad about it because it was "just a mouse". Unbelievable. :?

Well, I had none of that. My conscience told me that this level of suffering was unacceptable, so I took him outside with a plastic bag, put him and the trap in the bag, found a vacant brick and did the deed. Felt sick afterwards, even went to my boss and told him about it. He sympathised with me and said that he was unaware that the pest control company was using glue traps, and promised that he would not only throw out the rest of them, but would order them to use more humane alternatives. Which, of course, I agreed with - with so many more humane methods out there, why would one use such a barbaric thing?

I'm in the school of thought that if you are to kill an animal, it should be done quickly, or at least minimise suffering rather than maximising it. This is why I found my workmates' suggestion offensive - fair enough that you have to kill a pest animal, but why let it suffer on super glue where it will just rip itself apart and dehydrate/starve? I don't get it. At least your traditional mouse trap is quick.

Having done a little more research on the matter, my initial thoughts were made clear. If anyone really wants to see how bad they really are, search it on YouTube - but if you're sensitive to this sort of stuff, I'd advise against it.


----------



## channi (Nov 25, 2008)

That is horrible, you did the right thing.


----------



## Fester (Nov 25, 2008)

I suppose mouse/rat traps are not much different. I have seen mice/rats caught in them and still alive. How do you think things like Ratsak and the like kill rodents, they bleed to death internally! Many, many years ago I kept native birds and aviaries always attract mice and rats. I used the glue traps but inspected them regularly and disposed of the rodents swiftly.


----------



## aoife (Nov 25, 2008)

you did the right thing, there should be more people like you in this world.


----------



## TerryW (Nov 25, 2008)

Fester said:


> I suppose mouse/rat traps are not much different. I have seen mice/rats caught in them and still alive.



Most of the time, a snap trap results in an instantaneous death. Cage traps don't result in such psychical trauma, neither do ones that electrocute them. I suppose we can't prevent cruelty 100%, but there is nothing more cruel than a glue trap. I think they should be banned.



> How do you think things like Ratsak and the like kill rodents, they bleed to death internally! Many, many years ago I kept native birds and aviaries always attract mice and rats. I used the glue traps but inspected them regularly and disposed of the rodents swiftly.


Depends on the type of poison, but I'm no expert so I can't say for sure. Is bleeding to death really that painful? I dunno. But I'd never use poison anyway.


----------



## nuthn2do (Nov 25, 2008)

TerryW said:


> Most of the time, a snap trap results in an instantaneous death. Cage traps don't result in such psychical trauma, neither do ones that electrocute them. I suppose we can't prevent cruelty 100%, but there is nothing more cruel than a glue trap. I think they should be banned.
> 
> Depends on the type of poison, but I'm no expert so I can't say for sure. Is bleeding to death really that painful? I dunno. But I'd never use poison anyway.


There was a push to ban these things a couple of years ago, some hardware stores did (along with bird netting) but you still see them in the $2 shops.
Just a tip - olive oil spray if you ever come across something that needs unsticking.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Nov 25, 2008)

should use elliot traps then a nice clean neck break. no pain, no suffering, no poisoned rodents stuck behind furniture, no goey bits. just all round effective...... only if you have good bait. lol


----------



## TerryW (Nov 25, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> There was a push to ban these things a couple of years ago, some hardware stores did (along with bird netting) but you still see them in the $2 shops.
> Just a tip - olive oil spray if you ever come across something that needs unsticking.



I believe they are already illegal in Tasmania. Victoria still considering a ban... tho good thing to see that hardware and supermarket chains have taken them off shelves. I think this is a good sign.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 25, 2008)

I've heard of these things and I agree, they should be banned. 

Just use the snap-trap type with decent bait (A small piece of bread drowned with almond essence works REALLY well) and check the traps frequently.


----------



## travie (Nov 25, 2008)

i pulled a bearded dragon off one at work about a month ago  poor thing


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 25, 2008)

thats awful,... 

the snap ones work great most of the time, al least its better than making them all suffer.


----------



## pete12 (Nov 25, 2008)

yea they are really bad my friend had some lying round his house and one day i was over and i looked down and there was a RBB stuck on it


----------



## Fester (Nov 25, 2008)

The thing is though, where do you draw the line? Do you think a fly suffers after it has been sprayed, I'm sure they don't die peacefully when you see them buzzing around in circles on the floor! Does a fly, an ant, a spider deserve the same humane treatment as a mouse? I bet you don't knock a woodie or a cricket on the head before feeding it to your lizards! I agree if the glue traps are left lying around unsupervised then the rodent will invariably suffer. I used to put them around the exit from their holes and as soon as I saw one attach itself I would immediately dispatch it humanely. And to say that mouse/rat traps are humane, I have seen them in fodder stores with rodents half caught in them, still kicking. Maybe you have gone fishing or crabbing? Is a fish hook embedded in a fish's mouth humane, or putting crabs in boiling hot water, I'm sure they have feelings too.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't like fishing or crabbing for those reasons, Fester. Especially putting the crabs in boiling water. 

With flys, ants etc; I don't spray any of them. I simply let them live. keep a clean house and you don't have a problem- the spiders eat other unwanted animals, flys are just a pain and I rarely RARELY have a problem with ants! if I do use fly spray as soon as theyre on the ground or another surface I step on them/hit them.


----------



## channi (Nov 25, 2008)

Fester, there is no comparison between a glue trap and a snap trap. As a glue trap causes the animal to suffer 100% of the time, snap traps do occasionally. The majority of ppl who use glue traps do not sit around looking at the trap waiting for an animal to get caught, that is a responsible and reasonable way to use a glue trap. Most just set it and walk away.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 25, 2008)

same same, and if a roach gets bitten but not immediately killed when feedign the dragons i squish it immediately.

house roaches get slammed with a shoe,...spiders get caught and relocated outdoors,...



xshadowx said:


> I don't like fishing or crabbing for those reasons, Fester. Especially putting the crabs in boiling water.
> 
> With flys, ants etc; I don't spray any of them. I simply let them live. keep a clean house and you don't have a problem- the spiders eat other unwanted animals, flys are just a pain and I rarely RARELY have a problem with ants! if I do use fly spray as soon as theyre on the ground or another surface I step on them/hit them.


----------



## TerryW (Nov 25, 2008)

Fester said:


> The thing is though, where do you draw the line? Do you think a fly suffers after it has been sprayed, I'm sure they don't die peacefully when you see them buzzing around in circles on the floor! Does a fly, an ant, a spider deserve the same humane treatment as a mouse?



Anything that has the capacity to suffer deserves humane treatment. I wouldn't qualify insects because they have nervous systems so primitive that they do not even have pain receptors. Besides, when you dispatch insects, such as swatting them, they die very quickly anyway so I don't see an issue here. Mice, like all rodents, are mammals with highly developed nervous systems and feel pain much like a dog, cat or you and I can.



> Is a fish hook embedded in a fish's mouth humane, or putting crabs in boiling hot water, I'm sure they have feelings too.


Well, I don't leave it to suffer on a hook, I promptly dispatch it. I don't think you're allowed to boil crabs live anymore, despite them being on the level of insects as far as nervous systems go. Besides, most chefs destroy the brain by using a sharp knife before putting them in the boiling pot.

And I would say glue traps are far more inhumane considering the length of time it takes for the animal to die, and the pain involved.



channi said:


> The majority of ppl who use glue traps do not sit around looking at the trap waiting for an animal to get caught, that is a responsible and reasonable way to use a glue trap. Most just set it and walk away.



Even worse, people have the callousness to throw them away _alive_.  It's these kind of people who deserve something karmic being inflicted on them.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 25, 2008)

TerryW said:


> Anything that has the capacity to suffer deserves humane treatment. I wouldn't qualify insects because they have nervous systems so primitive that they do not even have pain receptors. Besides, when you dispatch insects, such as swatting them, they die very quickly anyway so I don't see an issue here. Mice, like all rodents, are mammals with highly developed nervous systems and feel pain much like a dog, cat or you and I can.
> 
> Well, I don't leave it to suffer on a hook, I promptly dispatch it. I don't think you're allowed to boil crabs live anymore, despite them being on the level of insects as far as nervous systems go. Besides, most chefs destroy the brain by using a sharp knife before putting them in the boiling pot.
> 
> ...



Terry, whilst I can understand where you are coming from, Fester said it best; 
_Where do we draw the line?
_I've used glue traps in the past and they are effective. They stop the problem of wild mice. Which _is _what we want right?
Given that they are a pest (like cane toads, asian house geckos, fox, wild goats etc), I am glad to see one in the trap. Personally, I've never seen one with its skin ripped off in a glue trap etc, but I'll put that one down to creative journalism. 
I have seen mice caught across the back/legs/side of the head in conventional traps though. Still alive. In a glue trap, a knock over the back of the head and job done.

_Where do we draw the line?

_No-one wants torture or cruelty, yet you have to realise that rats/mice are a serious problem all over the country. City and country I should say. I think it has more to do with the whole touchy/feely people that just can't understand that life sometimes sucks.
Oh, and I don't see anyone posting horror and false indignation over the woman who burned the word 'wimp' into her 6yo daughters neck with a cigarette....

_Where do we draw the line?

_You do what you can.


----------



## TerryW (Nov 25, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> Personally, I've never seen one with its skin ripped off in a glue trap etc, but I'll put that one down to creative journalism.



It happens because they will try everything they can do get off and the glue is that strong. It is well documented, and even research conducted by the Victorian government suggests so. Perhaps you'd like me to post you a few links to validate that claim? There is a scientific report citing such things and plenty of anecdotal evidence.



> I have seen mice caught across the back/legs/side of the head in conventional traps though. Still alive. In a glue trap, a knock over the back of the head and job done.


Do you understand what the animal goes through on one of these things? Sometimes s snap trap might misfire, true, but you cannot compare it to what a glue trap can do.



> No-one wants torture or cruelty, yet you have to realise that rats/mice are a serious problem all over the country. City and country I should say.


You are preaching to the converted here, of course they can be a problem, I didn't say otherwise. However, that is not really the point.



> I think it has more to do with the whole touchy/feely people that just can't understand that life sometimes sucks.


Yeah, life sucks. But that doesn't give you an excuse to act in such a cruel manner. Sorry, but I don't adhere to the philosophy that just because life can be brutal at times means it's ok to act brutal.



> Oh, and I don't see anyone posting horror and false indignation over the woman who burned the word 'wimp' into her 6yo daughters neck with a cigarette....


You're kidding, right?



> You do what you can.


Would that include a teenage sadist setting one on fire because he wanted to "kill it" ? Killing is one thing, but torture is another. It's not justifiable in any shape or form.

I believe your mind is trying to make you think that such a contraption cannot be that cruel, but sorry to tell the truth, but it is.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 25, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> rats/mice are a serious problem all over the country.




So are us homosapiens : P


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 25, 2008)

I've not once used a mousetrap. Just like all the spiders, cockroaches, etc., that venture into my house, so too do the stray mice get caught and killed by my jack russell. He never plays with them either (except for the spiders that evade him). He just chews into them and kills them very quickly.


----------



## TerryW (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, so let's put your creative journalism claim to the test, shall we?

This Relegatory Impact Statement blows your claim out of the water. Perhaps you would also like me to quote a passage from study conducted by the Animal Welfare Sciences and Bioethics Centre of Massey University, New Zealand (Mason & Littin, 2003)?

" However, when used by the general public, as in the USA, the length of time is unregulated and may be several days.  During this time, rodents are likely to experience pain and distress through being trapped, the physical effects of the adhesive on functioning (eg suffocation; Potter 1994), and trauma resulting from panic and attempts to escape, such as forceful hair removal, torn skin and broken limbs (Frantz & Padula 1983). After 3–5 h, animals have been reported as covered in their own faces and urine (Franz & Padula 1983). When boards are collected, animals are also often squealing (Howard 1996; Agrizap 2000); one pest control operative even described them to us as “screaming their heads off”. Some rodents also bite through their own limbs to escape (eg Frantz & Padula 1983; Helst 2002). Sticky boards would thus seem to have the same major welfare costs as leghold traps: instant and prolonged distress and trauma, followed by dehydration, hunger and sometimes self-mutilation when animals are held trapped for long periods."

Doing a simple search, this website pretty much backs it up visually. Perhaps I should search for some anecdotes that further validates that is actually happens? Creative journalism doesn't really apply here when it is factual. And not only physical pain, but you have to take into account how absolutely terrified it must be being stuck on super glue and not being able to move. It is well documented that when animals are caught in traps, they will physically maim themselves in order to escape. There have even been cases of people who when trapped in life threatening situations, they had to exchange a limb to survive (eg. car accidents).


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 25, 2008)

That's great Terry. I accept your need to become emotional and unrealistic about the issue. Especially when the first line of the 'accepted research' you took from Google states;

"_However, when used by the general public, as in the USA, the length of time is unregulated and may be several days"

_You are comparing all use of the glue trap to some research that concedes that not only is the actual research compromised, but people are leaving mice/rats et al in the traps for long periods. 
Sorry mate, are you against glue traps or people that leave the rodents in them to suffer for a week or so?
To my mind, letting them sit partially crushed in a trap isn't a great deal better.
But I'll leave the touchy/feely pedantic stuff to you


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 25, 2008)

Found this on youtube:

[video=youtube;NcAiCdSX6bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcAiCdSX6bw&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## TerryW (Nov 25, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> That's great Terry. I accept your need to become emotional and unrealistic about the issue. Especially when the first line of the 'accepted research' you took from Google states;



Unrealistic? I'm giving you factual evidence. I am saying that glue traps are very inhumane and not necessary - how is that unrealistic?




> You are comparing all use of the glue trap to some research that concedes that not only is the actual research compromised, but people are leaving mice/rats et al in the traps for long periods.



If you actually read the information, even a few hours on them is pretty inhumane. That's the problem - a lot of people do leave them in these traps for long periods. And due to the nature of these traps alone, that is a welfare problem. The animal isn't just going to lie there after getting caught, it's going to try and pry itself off and that results in some nasty injuries. These traps were designed with the intention to starve the animal to death, that's how it ultimately kills - if you take a look at the trap instructions, the manufacturer encourages people just to dispose of trap with animal (eg. chucking it into the bin alive).

These devices aren't even regulated here.



> Sorry mate, are you against glue traps or people that leave the rodents in them to suffer for a week or so?


Both, as I'm opposed to the use of glue traps in their entirety.




> To my mind, letting them sit partially crushed in a trap isn't a great deal better.
> But I'll leave the touchy/feely pedantic stuff to you


The snap trap vs glue trap argument has already been addressed. I'd rather have my neck broken and dead almost instantaneously rather than starving on super glue. How about you?


----------



## The Devil (Nov 25, 2008)

Where can I buy them, sounds like a great idea for these bloody Asian gecko's that have invaded my place and crap everywhere


----------



## Fester (Nov 25, 2008)

TerryW said:


> Well, I don't leave it to suffer on a hook, I promptly dispatch it. I don't think you're allowed to boil crabs live anymore, despite them being on the level of insects as far as nervous systems go


 
Well if that is the case and they cannot feel pain, why the fuss about boiling them then?

This extract from the Wellcome Trust pain exhibition at the Science Museum in London
in regards to fish:

"Although comparatively simple, *fish* have recently been shown to possess *sensory neurons* that are sensitive to damaging stimuli and are physiologically identical to human nociceptors. Fish show several responses to a painful event: they adopt guarding behaviours, become unresponsive to external stimuli and their respiration increases. These responses disappear when the fish are given *morphine* – evidence that they are, mechanistically at least, directly analogous to pain responses in more complex animals"


----------



## TerryW (Nov 26, 2008)

Fester said:


> Well if that is the case and they cannot feel pain, why the fuss about boiling them then?



Because it's atheistically unpleasant, and psychologically too.

And I agree with you about the fish, it's already been established that they can feel pain.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 26, 2008)

Fester said:


> The thing is though, where do you draw the line? Do you think a fly suffers after it has been sprayed, I'm sure they don't die peacefully when you see them buzzing around in circles on the floor! Does a fly, an ant, a spider deserve the same humane treatment as a mouse? I bet you don't knock a woodie or a cricket on the head before feeding it to your lizards! I agree if the glue traps are left lying around unsupervised then the rodent will invariably suffer. I used to put them around the exit from their holes and as soon as I saw one attach itself I would immediately dispatch it humanely. And to say that mouse/rat traps are humane, I have seen them in fodder stores with rodents half caught in them, still kicking. Maybe you have gone fishing or crabbing? Is a fish hook embedded in a fish's mouth humane, or putting crabs in boiling hot water, I'm sure they have feelings too.



I think one of the very big lines that need to be drawn is whether an animal is a vertebrate or not. Regardless of whether it's a Green Tree Frog or a Cane Toad, the family cat or a house mouse, they all deserve the same, humane treatment.


----------



## Fester (Nov 26, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I think one of the very big lines that need to be drawn is whether an animal is a vertebrate or not. Regardless of whether it's a Green Tree Frog or a Cane Toad, the family cat or a house mouse, they all deserve the same, humane treatment.


 
After TerryW starting this thread, and I had a bit of spare time on my hands, and your statement Jonno regarding vertebrates and invertebrates I did a bit of Googling. There is some that claim only vertebrates can feel pain, but on the other hand there are some that say there is evidence that _some_ invertebrates are able to feel pain to a certain degree.
Just one article I found by a Jane Smith PhD:
http://dels.nas.edu/ilar_n/ilarjournal/33_1_2/V33_1_2Question.shtml

I know it is getting away from the "mouse glue trap" issue, but I just found the argument interesting!


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 26, 2008)

TerryW said:


> Because it's atheistically unpleasant, and psychologically too.



And, I'll ask you to leave us atheists out of it! 

Seriously, I haven't had many problems with mice, and I haven't had to put these out often. When I do, it's only a couple at a time and they are monitored a few times a day. The reason I originally used them was because half the time they didnt work, and outside of that, I got fed up with having to kill a creature that that had burst eyeballs, entrails out of its rear etc etc... I don't put the traps out on a whim, I don't get any enjoyment out of killing them and I would love for nowt better than to leave them be. And vice-versa.


----------



## TerryW (Nov 26, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> And, I'll ask you to leave us atheists out of it!
> 
> Seriously, I haven't had many problems with mice, and I haven't had to put these out often. When I do, it's only a couple at a time and they are monitored a few times a day. The reason I originally used them was because half the time they didnt work, and outside of that, I got fed up with having to kill a creature that that had burst eyeballs, entrails out of its rear etc etc... I don't put the traps out on a whim, I don't get any enjoyment out of killing them and I would love for nowt better than to leave them be. And vice-versa.



Sorry, my bad - aesthetically is the word I'm looking for. 

I agree with you in principle that trapping animals should be done in a responsible and as much of a humane manner as possible. But I don't believe glue traps are the solution, because they suffer unnecessarily on it. While it is true that snap traps won't always work, you can guarantee that 100% of the time the animal will suffer on the glue trap. So really, I'm choosing the lesser of two evils here.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 26, 2008)

they are horrible, horrible things. 

we had to run over the rat with a forklift (in a bag) because it had ripped a whole side of its skin off trying to escape.. 

the only reason we find them is becasue they squeal so loud when there skin is ripping.. 

those who are PRO glue traps, good news, im making up a human sized one for your experience, then we will see whether these things are bad or not.... i'd like to see your responces, and who still has there hand up for their use...


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 26, 2008)

Kirby said:


> they are horrible, horrible things.
> 
> we had to run over the rat with a forklift (in a bag) because it had ripped a whole side of its skin off trying to escape..
> 
> those who are PRO glue traps, good news, im making up a human sized one for your experience, then we will see whether these things are bad or not.... i'd like to see your responces, and who still has there hand up for their use...



Forklifts in bags? Human glue traps? 
Surreal.....


----------



## TerryW (Nov 26, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> Forklifts in bags?



Maybe they were one of those toy forklifts?


----------



## TerryW (Nov 28, 2008)

Fester said:


> After TerryW starting this thread, and I had a bit of spare time on my hands, and your statement Jonno regarding vertebrates and invertebrates I did a bit of Googling. There is some that claim only vertebrates can feel pain, but on the other hand there are some that say there is evidence that _some_ invertebrates are able to feel pain to a certain degree.
> Just one article I found by a Jane Smith PhD:
> http://dels.nas.edu/ilar_n/ilarjournal/33_1_2/V33_1_2Question.shtml



Hmm, that's an interesting article. But it's more or less inconclusive, so we can only go by what we know at the moment. But for this very reason, I tend to swat insects, not pull their wings or legs off one by one.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Nov 28, 2008)

Glue traps would be fine if you staked each one out then the moment the animal is trapped humanely euthanase it. If it's a non pest simply remove with olive oil.


But lets be realistic 1 out of 2 million people would actullay do this. 1 in every 10000 will do what tooninoz does. The rest give the usual halfwit evil response" their only mice. Who cares about a mouse."

To control the people you need to control the products their using. They can't do it if they can't buy the traps.

Well thats my daily rant  lol


----------



## TerryW (Nov 29, 2008)

Serpentes_15 said:


> Glue traps would be fine if you staked each one out then the moment the animal is trapped humanely euthanase it. If it's a non pest simply remove with olive oil.
> 
> 
> But lets be realistic 1 out of 2 million people would actullay do this. 1 in every 10000 will do what tooninoz does. The rest give the usual halfwit evil response "their only mice. Who cares about a mouse."
> ...



So from this, you conclude that most of humanity is evil?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 26, 2011)

Yesterday, in a disount shop in Frankston I found this sticky trap for rats..

Cheap painful death.

When left unchecked animals like mice and rats take days to die..

Often pulling their own skin off and breaking bones in an effort to escape.

A lot of time the trap is just put in the bin with the living animal still on it.

They also trap and kill native animals when not used properly and 

there is these pics that were posted here by casey of a juvy brown in a 

sticky insect trap and I think he saved the snake by applying vegetable oil.


















 

The oil breaks down the glue and

I have used oil to remove traps from snakes aswell.











 

I got this tiger off with some machine oil​


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 26, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Yesterday, in a disount shop in Frankston I found this sticky trap for rats..


sssnakeman - report the shop to the RSPCA (the victims are furry so they will properly respond) - the sale of glue traps is illegal in Victoria - Glue Traps - Department of Primary Industries


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, once you've had to pull an animal of a glue trap you quickly realise how horrible they are.

On another note, this thread remindered me of the video of a mouse getting trapped.
[video=youtube;7xK9qv611sU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xK9qv611sU[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah Marc, im going to talk to the rspca Monday, 
they will send the inspectors to the shops involved, 
I hope they speak Chinese..Every little bit helps i spose.
Some more pics of that tiger here>> Rescue of a Tiger snake.October 12, 2010 | Facebook


----------



## kat2005dodi (Nov 26, 2011)

They should be illegal!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey snakeman, just curious, not trying to start an argument, but how come all the bugs stuck to it appear to be feeder crickets and a couple of mealworm beetles?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 27, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Hey snakeman, just curious, not trying to start an argument, but how come all the bugs stuck to it appear to be feeder crickets and a couple of mealworm beetles?


I think you would have to ask the guy who took the pics (wasnt me) heres the aps thread..

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...42/baby-brown-snakes-sticky-situation-104771/

but they are black crickets which come on in plague type proportions at the beginning of Summer in some areas and the bugs ( and flies) i dont think are feeder animals.
Do you think think the pic is a set up Goldmember? because if you do, id say you were dead wrong.
Why would anyone go to the trouble?..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 27, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I think you would have to ask the guy who took the pics (wasnt me) heres the aps thread..
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...42/baby-brown-snakes-sticky-situation-104771/
> 
> ...


Im not saying it was, it just looks like the trap was set up in either a pet shop or someone who uses those feeders, either way you would think they would have an issue with using those traps considering how cruel they are.

Edit, on closer inspection you're right they are black crickets which aren't typically used as feeders, please ignore my idiotic assumptions


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 28, 2011)

The Op of the brownsnake thread said a warehouse so you never know, could be big pet shop supply.
I agree though, they are cruel.


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 28, 2011)

Glue traps have been prohibted for all general public use unless they are the sticky fly traps that hang from the ceiling as they have a insecticide in them or unless they are supplied by a licensed pest controller, under the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals 
Act....this has been in force for over 18 months now in Victoria and is reflected in all other states according to a statement I was given by DPI.

An interesting point as well is that all states and territories have banned the use of snake traps, however in NSW you can apply for an occupiers permit to trap native fauna, this will then allow you to utilize appropriate traps for any specified native fauna.


----------



## TerryW (Nov 28, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Glue traps have been prohibted for all general public use unless they are the sticky fly traps that hang from the ceiling as they have a insecticide in them or unless they are supplied by a licensed pest controller, under the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals
> Act....this has been in force for over 18 months now in Victoria and is reflected in all other states according to a statement I was given by DPI.



Are you saying all the other states have banned them from public use as well? That is quite refreshing.

Yeah, report that store to the RSPCA. Maybe they'll prosecute the suppliers too.


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 29, 2011)

As far as I have been able to establish, yes they are banned Australia wide unless used by professionals in the pest control industry


----------

